

Ruby Summer of Code Projects  - mickeyben
http://rubysoc.org/projects

======
adbge
> Hackety Hack makes programming accessible to beginners, regardless of age or
> background. The current 0.9 version is nearly complete and in this project
> we’re going to push to a 1.0 release. That includes an editor, lessons, and
> a web application to share code with friends. The final project will be
> released on Github and publicized through the RailsBridge outreach group.

Glad to hear it.

~~~
steveklabnik
Yep, we're real excited. There's been some issues with getting a 1.0 release
out, and the devoted dev time should be awesome.

------
crazydiamond
iirc, hackety hack came out for Windows only. Is it available for OS X too now
? If not, are you working towards that?

~~~
steveklabnik
There's an older build for Windows, and the newest one is for Linux.

1.0 will be available on all three platforms. Shoes 3 is taking a minute to
come out, due to some complicated issues, especially on OSX. It's a
combination of bad timing with the underlying libraries and a lack of other
contributors.

